# "Montagehilfe" gesucht ;-)



## matiosch (29. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich bekomm am kommenden montag oder dienstag mein neues bike (2danger hds 70) zugeschickt (nach erlangen) und würde gerne vor der ersten fahrt das bike von jemandem "kontrollieren" lassen, der sich damit besser auskennt. Ich bin da noch relativ frisch, war bis jetzt eher motorradtechnsich unterwegs...
Ich würde ja sofort in 'nen laden gehen, nur brauch ich da ja einen termin und da ich den genauen lieferzeitpunkt nicht weiß ist das mist...
Würde sich vielleicht jemand bereit erklären, gegen eine kleine entschädigung alles wichtige mal zu kontrollieren?

Kontakt am besten per telefon: 0176/21930066 oder per mail: [email protected]

Merci beaucoup  

Gruß, basti


----------



## oBATMANo (29. März 2007)

Zwecks Radladen kann ich Dir da die Fahrradkiste empfehlen.
Würde da einfach mal anrufen. Solang das Radl nich der volle Schrott ist, sollte das ne schnelle Sache sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (29. März 2007)

Auch wenn ich erst neu in erlangen bin kenn ich die. Ich weiß das die wirklich ok sind, gute preise haben die auch...verglichen mit dem "bico"?! 
Werd's mal versuchen, danke!


----------



## oBATMANo (29. März 2007)

Der Typ in der Werkstatt is ein bissl kautzig und seltsam, aber einfach nich abschrecken lassen 
Falls dort der Werkstattplan voll ist, packs ins Auto und komm mit Bier (kein Kitzmann) bei mir vorbei. 

Bei technischen Fragen klick unten auf den Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Ketchyp (29. März 2007)

Also n Kumpel hat das Bike auch, du musst nur Pedale ranschrauben, Lenker ausrichten und dann alle Schrauben festziehen(kontrollieren) und los gehts  

*viel schlimmer : heute ist mir eine speichen nippel gebrochen *heul* *


----------



## matiosch (30. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Der Typ in der Werkstatt is ein bissl kautzig und seltsam, aber einfach nich abschrecken lassen
> Falls dort der Werkstattplan voll ist, packs ins Auto und komm mit Bier (kein Kitzmann) bei mir vorbei.
> 
> Bei technischen Fragen klick unten auf den Link in meiner Signatur.



1. Kitzmann ist wohl mit abstand das ekelhafteste bier das es gibt! Hab da mal im e-werk eines probiert und fast gek****. Ich lob ich mir doch'n zirni.

2. Ja der ist komisch. Ich wollte neulich nur mal das er ein blick auf meine gabel wirft und da meinte der typ in der werkstatt "ach, das geht doch hier nicht ohne termin, bei anderen vielleicht aber hier nich..."
Naja, dann bekommen eben andere mein geld  

Ich schau am montag oder dienstag (ich halt die scheiß warterei net mehr aus, will endlich das tteil haben) einfach ob es klappt, wenn nicht meld ich mich nochmal!


ABer danke für die schnellen antworten!!!


----------



## rex_sl (30. März 2007)

kannst zu mir in freilauf kommen. schieb dich montag oder dienstag rein wenn du willst


----------



## matiosch (30. März 2007)

hmmm... danke!
Von den wenigen fahrradläden die ich in erlangen kenne (5) ist das einer! Der ist auch nicht so weit weg (ich wohn in alterlangen) Was denkst du was sowas kostet? Müsste ja aber eigentlich schnell gehen...

Aber DANKE


----------



## oBATMANo (30. März 2007)

Mißt, hab natürlich die ganze Zeit den Freilauf gemeint


----------



## rex_sl (30. März 2007)

keine ahnung.- frag den ketchyp was sowas kostet. einfach unfreundlich sein und mich dumm anlabern das senkt den preis drastisch. und im franken-bike crew forum anmelden und spamen. das treibt den preis auch nach unten. da biste übrigens gut aufgehoben mit deinem hüpferad.


----------



## Ketchyp (31. März 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> keine ahnung.- frag den ketchyp was sowas kostet. einfach unfreundlich sein und mich dumm anlabern das senkt den preis drastisch.



Jup, immer doof kommen und emo witze machen  

Danke nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (2. April 2007)

Ich sterbe wenn ich noch weiter warten muss  
Erst wurde mir die lieferung für letzten samstag zugesagt, dann hieß es montag oder dienstag und jetzt sind wir schon bei mittwoch 
Wenn's bis zum wochenende nicht da ist, darf ich absagen, und die tour richtung  alpen war doch so schön geplant


----------



## matiosch (3. April 2007)

Hallo,
hab heut mein bike bekommen und von allen werkstätten 'ne abfuhr bekommen, geht nix vor'm wochenende. Ich brauch es aber am wochenende, wurde zum biken eingeladen...
deshalb meine frage: BITTE, WÜRDE SICH HEUT EINER BEREITERKLÄREN MAL ÜBER DAS BIKE ZU SCHAUN? ICH GEB IHM AUCH WAS, EGAL OB BIER ODER BARES  
  Ich komm auch hin, mir echt egal, nur müsste es gemacht werden.

DANKE im voraus,

grüße basti


----------



## oBATMANo (3. April 2007)

Heut und morgen leider keine Zeit. Sonst hättest natürlich vorbei kommen können. Würd mir aber auch keine all zu großen Sorgen machen.


----------



## rex_sl (3. April 2007)

tja selber schuld. hab gesagt komm gleich vorbei. mein terminausmachmensch würgt alle einfach ab. 

also entweder du bringst mir das rad morgen vorbei oder eben nicht. mehr als anbieten kann ich es dir nicht.

geh einfach zu mir in freilauf. sag du willst zum christian. dann bekommst du was du willst.


----------



## matiosch (3. April 2007)

Ok christian, danke auch  
Ich war heut sogar hinten bei euch (da habt ihr gerade lieferung bekommen), aber ich wusste ja deinen namen nicht und da war das a weng shice...

Soll ich zu 'ner bestimmten zeit kommen, kann das momentan noch frei einteilen...


Danke, basti


----------



## rex_sl (3. April 2007)

ja nur nicht zwischen 1 und 3 da hab ich mittagspause. 

lieferung bekomm ich eigentlich jede halbe stunde bis stunde. hättest einfach gesagt du bist der vom ibc forum. 

wennste gleich früh kommst desto schneller geht das halt von statten.  das rad muss ca ne stunde bei mir bleiben. das ich keinen stress habe. je später du kommst desto länger brauch ich es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (3. April 2007)

Dann bekommst du es gleich früh um 8...


----------



## rex_sl (3. April 2007)

nagut. soll mir recht sein. dann gehste frühstücken und kommst so um 9 wieder dann is fertig.


----------



## matiosch (3. April 2007)

Gut, machen wir das so! Ich weiß was der bico und so dafür wollten, aber das bereden wir nicht hier + jetzt, können wir ja morgen drüber reden...


----------



## rex_sl (3. April 2007)

oh oh oh. so früh am morgen reden. das wird schwer. 

da is meine laune noch sehr gut. also nicht soviel reden. oder gar fragen stellen. das macht meine laune zu nichte.


----------



## matiosch (3. April 2007)

Ich werd'n zettel ans bike hängen...der erklärt alles...


----------



## matiosch (4. April 2007)

Ich wollt mich nur noch kurz für die schnelle und kompetente hilfe bedanken!

                                               --->Danke<---


----------



## rex_sl (4. April 2007)

matiosch schrieb:


> Ich wollt mich nur noch kurz für die schnelle und kompetente hilfe bedanken!
> 
> --->Danke<---



kein problem. wenn was ist. hast ja jetzt nen ansprechpartner


----------



## matiosch (4. April 2007)

Ich war dann gleich mal am rathsberg und hab mich bös auf's **** gelegt. Bin gesprungen und wollt dann bremsen - dumm nur das bei meinem anderen die bremsen genau andersherum sind  geiler abflug sag ich nur...
Ich werd mal schaun das ich das morgen gedreht bekomm, 7 jahre gewöhnung lassen sich nicht so schnell rausbekommen...


----------



## matiosch (4. April 2007)

Hab es doch jetzt noch gemacht, dacht das ich dafür - wie bei den alten - die griffe abnehmen muss, aber die bremsen haben ja nur 'ne schelle, sehr gut...

Wo fährst du eigentlich christian wenn du nicht gerade in der werkstatt stehst?

Schönen abend noch


----------

